# Long island



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Open will start in the front field from the Blueberry Gate entrance.
Qual will start in the Orchard field run from the double Barns.
Signs will be posted.
Good luck to all.
Andy


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Q callbacks to 2nd series:

1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 17, 18, 19

Stratches: 8, 9, 12


Barb


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Q callbacks to 3rd series:

1, 3, 4, 5, 6, 10, 11, 13, 14, 15, 17, 19


Barb


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open Callbacks to land blind 
1-2-3-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-14-15-17-19-20-21-22-26-27-28-29-32-34-35-36-38-39-40-41-44-45-47-48-50


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Open scratches: 4, 13, 16, 33, 37

Barb


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Qual to the 4th: 3,4,5,10,11,15,17,19


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow! Great coverage of the Long Island Event!!


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Open callbacks to water blind
1-5-6-7-9-10-11-17-18-19-20-21-26-27-28-29-32--35-36-38-39-40-41-47-48-50
I believe the open will start at Bill thompson's 0800


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Qualifying Results:

1. #4 - Stryker - O/Linda Downey H/Jeff Stoneman
2. #11 - Phillie - O/H Ed Haskins
3. #5 - Ice - O/H Kristen Hoffman
4. #10 - Simba - O/H Ronald West

RJ #15 - Connie - Bill Smith, Linda Patterson H/Bill Smith

Jam: #17 - Fire _ O/Nicholas Staszko H/Mark Mosher


Congrats


Barb


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Way to go Ice and Kristen!


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

The Open 3rd & 4th will be held at Bill Thompsons
The Amatuer will be in the Quarry, entering from the Blueberry Gate.
The Derby will be at the Ditchfields
Good Luck to all.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Not sure if he reads RTF, but a BIG congrats to Ronnie West of DE and King Simba of Hope Springs. Very proud breeder  Simba is one of our favorites because he looks so much like his dam that I lost a year after his litter. And of course because he's Panda's litter brother and I still have his dad and his grandma Puffin. Simba was Ronnie's first retriever to train and he's done the training on Simba himself. Here's a baby pic., Simba is the lil brown guy with the goofy ear.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Derby results?


----------



## Ten (May 4, 2009)

Derby results:

1. #21 - Zeva - O/H Pat Boteze
2. #6 - Grif - O/H George Metka
3. #20 - Salem O/Robert Dillard H/Kristen Hoffman
4. #5 - Connie - O/Bill Smith & Linda Patterson H/Bill Smith

RJ #9 - Apple - O/H Denise Page

Jams: 8, 14, 19


Congrats

Barb


----------



## Chris Videtto (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi Barb, 

Thanks for all of the updates! Way to go Pat and Zeva and Denise and Apple on the RJ!

Chris


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!! Another derby win for Zeva Boteze!!!!


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Open Results: 1st 28 Pedro O/H Dolores Smith
2nd 9 Star O/H Alex Abraham
3rd 19 Punch O O'Brien H/ Mosher
. 4th . 7 Nitro O/Grasse H/Forry 

RJ 1 Payton O/H Sammie Thompson
JAM 5,6,8,18,20,21,35,38,40,47


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Am at to the 4th : 8,9,13,25,29,34,38,39,43,44


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Julie R. said:


> Not sure if he reads RTF, but a BIG congrats to Ronnie West of DE and King Simba of Hope Springs. Very proud breeder  Simba is one of our favorites because he looks so much like his dam that I lost a year after his litter. And of course because he's Panda's litter brother and I still have his dad and his grandma Puffin. Simba was Ronnie's first retriever to train and he's done the training on Simba himself. Here's a baby pic., Simba is the lil brown guy with the goofy ear.


Julie, Samba ran Laser Lines in the 1st, he cheated a piece of water to the last bird which cost him,but he knew where he was going. Awesome job, especially for his 1st FT!


----------



## ginnyr (Sep 25, 2007)

CamoDog said:


> Am at to the 4th : 8,9,13,25,29,34,38,39,43,44


thanks for the update ANdy.

good luck to all in the 4th.


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

Congrats to Salem and Kristen.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Yea Zeva and Pat, the girls are on a roll.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Pat and Zeva!! She's an awesome dog!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ten said:


> Derby results:
> 
> 1. #21 - Zeva - O/H Pat Boteze
> 2. #6 - Grif - O/H George Metka
> ...


Big congrats to FC Ruckus (Bledsoe) x Coda, QAA'D (Patterson) Grif and Connie's derby placements, and to Connie's RJ in the Qual!


----------



## ginnyr (Sep 25, 2007)

Any news on the AMATEUR? 

we know 10 went to the 4th.... how did they fare?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow
Alex got a Red Ribbion double .
Q for both nationals now.
Great job


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Amateur Results:
1st - 39 Punch Punch Chad O'Brien 
2nd - 44 FC AFC Texaco's High Tesse Alex Abraham 
3rd - 25 High Peak Rebel Ridge's Outlaw Samantha Thompson 
4th - 13 Lucky Times Drew Clendaniel 
RJ - 9 Roaring Brook's Spitfire "Allie" Phillip Irmischer 
JAMS:
8 FC AFC Trumarc's Costalotmore Mark Rosenblum
34 Greenwood Gracie Drew Clendaniel 
38 Wight's Goddess of Victory MH Tracy Wight 

Congratulations to some really great people with awesome dogs!


----------



## AllieCat (Aug 14, 2006)

*Amateur Results*



tracyw said:


> Amateur Results:
> 1st - 39 Punch Punch Chad O'Brien
> 2nd - 44 FC AFC Texaco's High Tesse Alex Abraham
> 3rd - 25 High Peak Rebel Ridge's Outlaw Samantha Thompson
> ...


Big Congratulations to Chad and Punch Punch!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

AllieCat said:


> Big Congratulations to Chad and Punch Punch!


*I 2nd that, good going Chad!*


----------

